# Craze's Journey to a better body OR Fat boy gone slim :)



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys so still new here but taking Lorian's advice as I plan to stick around a while. So without further ado and or bull****, here is a no holds barred journal of my journey, it will probably be a lot like Gem's old journey just with less fancy words and a lot less articulate.

Before I start here is a pic of me in December 09, feel free to rip into the Santa clause Hat (**** knows if it is going to stay that small when i post this, if it does I'll ask Lorian nicely to help me out )

View attachment 56708


So yeah, back then I was weighing in at 18 stone with a 40 inch waist, high blood pressure and an occasional chest pain that I thought was my body's way of saying, "fat pr**k, do something other than eat"

So I convinced my company to get a corporate membership in April 2010 and started with the cardio 3 times a week. I started to see improvements quite fast although I wanted to see things happen quicker.

I started to buy Promax Diet Shake and replaced breakfast and lunch with 1 of those each taken with 1000mg of CLA (something i still do)

My daily meal plan is

07:00 Promax Diet Shake - CLA1000mg

10:00 Half Promax Diet Bar (although changing to PHD Diet Whey bars from tommorow)

12:00 PHD Diet Whey Shake - CLA 1000mg

15:00 Half Promax Diet Bar (although changing to PHD Diet Whey bars from tommorow)

19:30 Lean meat, Wholemeal Pasta, Veg - CLA1000mg

I train 5 days a week Monday to Friday 16:30 - 18:30 focussing mainly on Cardio but also throwing in some weights to minimise muscle loss.

Almost a year later, this is me and again please feel free to take the ****, point and laugh OR compliment, any feedback is good feedback :thumbup1:

View attachment 56709
View attachment 56711
View attachment 56710


As it stands my weight hovers around 84-85kg with a body fat % of 19. Ideally I would like to see a lot more definition in muscle tone, get a decent set of abs and reduce my body fat to around 17%.

I could be wrong, but I reckon from here on in, i can afford to cut my cardio for reistance training to tone up. I have a personal traniner who could help me out but hey, 45,000 other opinions couldn't hurt!

I am considering taking a growth hormone like Somatropin HGH to help out and would consider stacking this with other supplements that could help me achieve my goals.

Anyways, I'll keep this thing up to date whenever I can 

Cheers in anticipation of all of your help!

Peace

-C


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Those pics don't appear to work..

When you add them click the small green photo icon, not the paperclip icon..

Get those up and I'll comment more 

L


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

CrazeUK said:


> My daily meal plan is
> 
> 07:00 Promax Diet Shake - CLA1000mg
> 
> ...


This part of your diet looks to be quite lonely. I say, have a good look at the diet section, and training section, as I think you could improve both areas. Good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Cheers buddy, upload speed at work is shocking. I will email them over to you now if you would be so kind as to shove them on for me?

Much obliged 

And cheers Green, I'll check it out :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

A little insight, I would imagine your kcals are far to low, not the cheapest, and your cardio may be to excessive. Plus resistance training is good to go IMO.


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> A little insight, I would imagine your kcals are far to low, not the cheapest, and your cardio may be to excessive. Plus resistance training is good to go IMO.


Cheers for your insight fella, I would agree with you, my calorie intake at the moment is low, running on aruond 580 between 6am and 19:30 it probably is a little drastic to be honest. However it served its purpose and now I imagine I can up my food intake as I increase my resistance training over cardio. I'll definitely check out the nutrition section :thumbup1:


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Trying pics again... 

December 2009










14 April 2011


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Wo Craig, massive difference!! You look like a totally different person! You definately committed to this!! Well done! :thumb:

I agree with Green that your calorie intake seems too low now. From the looks of it you're looking pretty lean, so gains in muscle will show very well. I personally think that on a caloire intake so low, gluconeogenesis will be happening i.e. converting muscle into energy, which if you're wanting to gain muscle, is obviously the opposite of what you want.

I kind of wonder if just one balanced meal (dinner) is sufficient for giving your body the necessary fats, vits and mionerals? From what I understand, if your carbs are low and fat low, then you're body will, again, be breaking down muscle for energy. But then, I'm all talk...I've actually gained a fair few pounds since we last met!  And it's not pounds of muscle! :laugh:

Will defo be following your progress!


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Heya Katie,

Nice to hear from you, it's definitely been a while!

Thanks, I feel a lot better now than I did.

My diet is definitely something I need to look at now I am moving towards lean muscle gain rather than fat loss, I'll be reading up on the diet section for a while 

Either way, it's nice to see I have the support of people here, it makes me feel all warm inside ;0P


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good progress man :thumbup1:


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Geeeeezzzz mate ur half the man u were..... In a good way! Should be very proud, well done that man.


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,

Ok so a quick update.

I now have what i feel is a solid weekly workout:

Monday - Legs and Abs

Tuesday -Shoulders and Chest

Wednesday - Back and Abs

Thursday - Arms

Friday - Total Body Workout

Saturday and Sunday - Rest days

I have also started to increase my food intake and have slipped Methoxy 7 test into my stack which I feel are having a positive effect. Here is an updated photo as of last night. Personally and I could be wrong, I am starting to see slight fat reduction and definition in my abs as well as better shape in my shoulders, what do you guys reckon?










I am now researching the possibility of starting a cycle of Tren Ace with Test to improve results.

I am also working a lot on using weights on a Bosu Ball (?) which seems to be helping a lot with my old balance issues. i can actually lunge now without falling over...bonus!

Anyways guys and girls, really appreciative of all the feedback you lot have been giving.

Hope you are all well and that...

C

:thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Looking good  What's your current diet?

To me you look like you've gained some muscle but kept the bodyfat low so bravo!  Shoulders are looking good too!


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Katy 

My diet and suplement intake now is:

6:30am - Lean Degree, Methoxy 7 Test

7am - Protein Shake with 50g Oats - CLA

10am - Protein Bar

12pm - Protein shake - Fruit - CLA

3:30 - Pharma Whey HT

4:15 - Methoxy 7 Test

4:30 -Workout

6pm - Post Workout PHD2:1 Recovery - Methoxy 7 test

7pm - Varied Dinner:

Chicken, Beef, Turkey, Fish etc with Sweet potato, Loads of Veg - CLA

Hope you're well!

C

:thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man :thumbup1: Good progress!


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys and girls,

Been a while since my last update and wanted to keep track here of how I was getting on, especially as I will be starting my test e cycle today.

Weigh in last night came up as 14 stone so a stone up over the past few months with no increase in body fat.

Ignoring the sunburn, here is a recent pic taken last week.



My training has changed to.

Monday - Chest and Arms

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Back

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

Diet has changed too.

7am: Oats, banana, wholemeal toast with peanut butter, 3 egg whites

10am: Protein Bar, handful of nuts/chicken breast

12pm: Wholemeal Rice, Tuna or Chicken breast

3pm: Whey protein, banana/apple

5pm: Workout

6:30pm: Post workout 2:1 Carb/Protein

7pm: Balanced dinner, protein, carb and fat. Meats, Vegetables, sweet potato, Wholemeal pasta with 3 egg whites.

10pm: Cassein protein to take me through the night

I have decided to initially stick to an 8 week test e cycle at 500mg a week with a possibility of extending to 10, I have the gear for 10 weeks if needed.

I will be taking 10mg Nolva ed just in case and from week 3 will be introducing HCG until the end of PCT.

PCT will be Nolva, Clomid and HCG.

Thoughts and suggestons welcome 

Cheers all


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Great to see you back.

Looks like you're making good progress especially to be keeping the bf low and still gaining a stone :thumbup1: And it looks like your diet's really improved


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Cheers Katy, I'll try to keep things a bit more up to date over the next few weeks during cycle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Really Impressive Results! What your doing is obviously working well for you. Keep it going!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I still can't get over how different you look from last time we saw you!


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Thanks buddy. Yeah, it's been a while and we definitely need a catch up pal, let's arrange something with Alex et al after i finish my cycle, will be good to see you all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great transformation mate.

n good luck with ur test cycle


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Cheers pal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CrazeUK said:


> Thanks buddy. Yeah, it's been a while and we definitely need a catch up pal, let's arrange something with Alex et al after i finish my cycle, will be good to see you all


Sounds good to me


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Thought I'd puyt an update up here too

So I'm 3 weeks into my first Test E Cycle of 500mg shot once a week.

I know that different people find results at different stages of the cycle but even now, I have found that my endurance and strength have shot up, if this is a placebo effect, **** it's one hell of a good one ;0)

Still waiting for my AI to come so right now I am running 10mg of Nolva ed just in case and will introduce 1000iu HCG every week from next jab on Wednesday.

Only downers so far are night sweats which are a pain in the **** and a slight headache an hour after the jab.

Just thought I would post an update as their seem to be a lot of I'm starting my first cycle posts so the more info, the better.

Any thoughts on whether Test E has been known to kick in around week 3 lads?

Cheers


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Hey all,

Another quick update.

Almost 7 weeks through test e cycle now and I have gone up to 14stone 10 while still fitting in my 34 jeans.... :thumb:

Strength has shot up as well as endurance. Most notable growth is probably my traps although being test e, it's only just peaking.

Holding a bit of water so definition is a bit low but I have not been taking an AI throughout cycle due to shipment issues, just a low dose of 10mg Nolva ed.

Skin has firmed up and have seen a slight fat loss.

Updated pic:



Loving this cycle at the moment :thumbup1:


----------

